# Ribs show



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi everyone! As some of you might know, 3 weeks ago we rescued an 8 week old chi mix. She weighed 3lbs. She is now 11 weeks. We free feed her TOTW puppy chow and she has definitely gotten taller but I can see her ribs. She is healthy, just had her second dose of dewormer, runs and plays but she is just skinny. She goes to the vet next week. I have two theories, one: she is growing taller and can't put on weight at the same time or two: because she was in a high kill shelter and had a questionable young puppy hood she is growing slowly. Any suggestions? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Any photos?


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm no expert, but this is happening to my puppy too. He has definitely grown in size, but based on my human scale, he has not gained any weight, or barely any. He was a fat puppy but seems to be thinning out although he eats plenty and gets lots of treats! I can feel his ribs easily, but they are not visible. I think it's just an awkward puppy phase where their bodies are growing and they are losing their puppy fat. In my non-expert opinion, I think if she is eating enough and not showing any lethargy or illness it's probably not an emergency. Lubu has an appointment on Tuesday for shots and I'm going to mention it to the vet.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I second the above post. Puppies look different at different stages. As long as she does not act ill, I'd not worry about her.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I agree also..all of my girls have always been slim but very, very healthy.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Do you keep track of how much she is eating? Some dogs don't eat as much as they need to when food is always available. Check that she is eating an appropriate amount for her weight.
If she isn't, then scheduled feeding should encourage her to eat more, especially if the food is offered moistened. Feed 4 times a day, as much as she wants.
They do go through gangly stages as they grow.


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

I do have pics but because she is Black and Tan, pictures don't really show details. I put 1/4 cup in her bowl 4 times a day but she probably only eats about half of that. She is very playful. I am thinking she it might be an awkward stage but will bring it up to the vet. She is getting boosters and my 6 mo old cairn is getting neutered. Wish us luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

View attachment 43498
here she is. You can't see much but isn't she a sweet little bundle!!! Also, I am looking at her playing and I really think her legs have doubled in length. I can't wait to see how much she weighs!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you have a pic of her standing, from the side? What does she look like from above? They say that you should be able to feel but not see the ribs, but sometimes it's a tough call in dogs like chis who can be very lean and have 'big' rib cages. Occasionally I can see Odie's ribs (slightly visible but not 'sticking out') and hips if she's laying or standing just right, but she's not underweight, she's just a very lean dog (and our vet has confirmed this). As long as she's healthy and has a good appetite, I would guess that your dog is probably the same, but if you're worried definitely ask your vet about it.


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

This isn't the best picture but you can kinda see the rib bulge.
View attachment 43506



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry it is blurry, she is either sleeping or moving at 100mph!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Are you referring to the whole rib cage you can see, or can you see individual ribs? Seeing the ribcage is totally normal, seeing individual ribs poking out is not. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

I can't see individuals, just a big rib cage bulge. And then her little waist tucks in so. I might be guilty of comparing her to the "giant" cairn who has such a thick coat that he kind of looks like a box. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

2crazypups said:


> I can't see individuals, just a big rib cage bulge. And then her little waist tucks in so. I might be guilty of comparing her to the "giant" cairn who has such a thick coat that he kind of looks like a box.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



A rib cage bulge is 100% normal. Chis come in all shapes and sizes and a lot of them (mine included) have a build that looks a bit similar to a whippet or greyhound. Thin waist, big rib cage. Totally normal! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh good! I have just been really worried about her health since she had such a rough couple months before we adopted her! She is also still passing dead worms so I worry about that too. The vet said it could take a couple months to get her completely cleared out because they hatch and breed in cycles I guess. Gross!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh and thanks for the replies! Krystal, the little pup in your profile reminds me of Roxy (our chi mix)


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## XMyloChihuahuaX (Jan 7, 2014)

My little Mylo is the same I took him to the vet as I was concerned that his rib cage was visible at times depending on how he is standing/laying but the vet told me is a perfect size and it's best to a little bit more skinny than be overweight, although as he is getting older he is starting to fill out more and he's about 2.2kg now. But the vet did also say that Chihuahuas are known for their fussy appetites and that's just how they are. Mylo is healthy and very active. They apparently eat as much as they need to and won't allow themselves to starve. So I am sure your baby will be just fine. You are not doing anything wrong . take her to the vet if she starts losing weight but is still eating normally.

I agree with Krystalleigh Chi's are all different and come in all diff shapes etc...

The picture of your girl is exactly how Mylo looks when he is laying down 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

In those pics she looks perfect, definitely not underweight. Chis should have a definite waist, both from the side and from above. This is what healthy Chis look like, there are a lot of very overweight ones about lol.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Cuddles is a rather skinny girl, too. I was a bit worried about her, even after the vet said she was okay. I'm glad she isn't the only one who is like this lol. She has gained a bit of weight, now.


----------



## 2crazypups (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies! She is doing really well! She is really starting to get energetic. She is getting puppy shots and Friday, can't wait to see how big she is! She is definitely longer than when we got her. On Saturday, we will have had her for month all ready!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

